# Mail order fish shops online



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Can we have a list of fish shops that mail order, they dont have to currently stock piranhas but its good to know, incase on request they do.

UK mail order live fish shipping websites list here


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

www.animal-house.co.uk

Still the largest in Europe I believe and the cheapest around!

Plus its only round the corner


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm not seeing any fish to order online ?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I go to animal house everytime im in that area, cheap and healthy fish, good stock of dry goods aswell.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

www.trimar.co.uk
www.oddballexpress.com

Iv used trimar loads of times and they are great, fish always arrive in good condition.
Never used oddball express but iv heard good things about them.
Neal


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

cant get to oddball expresS?


----------



## joe2003 (Jan 30, 2004)

http://control.netbenefit.com/users/www.od...f=data_home&a=7










There you go mate, bit of a weird one


----------



## doluv40 (Oct 18, 2012)

looking 4 Gold Piranhas


----------

